# Problems with memorization and learning



## boonel (Feb 14, 2007)

Do you guys ever have trouble memorizing readings, lectures, etc.? I'm having trouble memorizing some stuff from my classes. My brain isn't functioning too well this semester. I think it's because of all these distractions I have. It makes me feel like a slow learner and I kinda hate reviewing something over and over just to get it down.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

You have the answer "review" If you review each day it will be ingrained into memory and it won't be forgetten that easily. Personal if I do don't review my memory lapses greatly.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Someone once told me to read through my notes from that day when I get home after class. Reviewing things right away makes studying later easier.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## ebolarama (Nov 13, 2006)

Use mnemonics and associations, make up songs, stories, etc. I also find it makes it a lot easier to remember something if you talk about something rather than just read it.


----------

